# Hello from Minnesota



## stainless45 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Hello*

Hi there...

Welcome from another "new-be" here!


stainless45 (Jim)


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome!!   Good to see another Minnesotan!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome! I just registered today, being a fellow MN archer/bowhunter, as well.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* CaveLake08. Have fun here.


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

welcome to AT. where in "central" are you? I am near Zimmerman


----------



## CaveLake08 (Aug 1, 2010)

I live near Darwin. Good to see plenty of other Minnesotans using this site


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Agent Mulder (May 29, 2010)

:welcomesign::set1_draught2:


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT!!!!*


----------

